# Building a bench



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of building a new bench. This will be a large joiners bench in the shaker tradition. The bench top is a glue-up of 3 different thicknesses. The first 14"-15" is 4 3/8", the next is 2 3/4" and the last 6+" is 1". Overall size is 36"x144".


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

It will have square bench dogs and hardware from Benchcrafted.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Impressive. Are you going to have to hire help to move it into place ?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I've owned several holdfasts of differing sizes over the years and never was very impressed with any of them. This time I'm going to try wrought iron ones made by Peter Ross.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That is one stout bench! 

I'm glad I don't live near enough to you to have to help move it


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

No worries there, I have a forklift!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is going to be one nice bench, I hope a smaller one is in my future. Thanks for sharing Keith.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good. Are you sure it's going to be big enough?








 







.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

That is one fine bench...What will the base look like?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Looks good. Are you sure it's going to be big enough?
> 
> 
> Initially it was going to be about 9' long and patterned after the shaker bench at Hancock Shaker Village which is 12' long. The only decent hard maple I could find in 8/4 came in 12' lengths, so here we are.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn that is one monster bench. Cant wait to see it finished. How did you do the square bench dogs and holes?

I wish i did live closer. I would love to see that shop and bench in person.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, am impressed..nice.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

The square bench dogs are milled out of one of the strips of bench material. Mine are leaning toward the vice by 6 degrees. These were cut on a radial arm saw with a dado blade but you could use a router and template or a handsaw and router plane.

The Bench dogs were milled as a strip, cut to length and shaped on the bandsaw.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Lovin' it! 12' long. That's not gonna skitter on you that's for sure. I like the square dog holes. Are they going to work with the holdfasts? I like how your router is standing. lol. I can't wait to see it done and in place.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Today I essembled the rough carcass and started to layout for the leg vice. The holdfasts will not go into the dog holes, there will be 4 holes for the holdfasts which are yet to be drilled. Since the holdfasts are about 18" long there are 4 bays to receive them and not interfere with the drawers.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

What brand are the vises you are using and where did you get them?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

The vises are from Benchcrafted http://www.benchcrafted.com . I like the vises but after installing them there are some changes I'm going to make. I'll post pics of it when ready.


----------



## judgment (May 22, 2014)

Awesome thread - any updates?


...On my dang phone


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

The bench is about 90% complete. The doors & drawers are complete, the sliding deadman is on and the holdfasts are installed. The drawers have handcut dovetails, drawer slips and are veneered. The doors still need to be hung and drawer bottoms installed.


----------



## judgment (May 22, 2014)

Awesome. I can't wait to see the finished product. 


...On my dang phone


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man that is some beautiful work buddy. One thing is for sure, you don't do anything half way. Anyone who can do this type of work can do any kind of wood work:
http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2011/11/25/traditional-tangent-handrail/

I am still enjoying the hand planes.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

12' !!!
Think I'll build one like that, I'll open a Dine & Dance on one end to pay for it.


----------



## judgment (May 22, 2014)

What clamps did you use in the shot of the top glue-up? Are those professional, I-make-my-living-with-these type clamps, and would you recommend them to a hobbyist such as myself?

Also I've seen variations of this bench with the left vise and a deadman, but no vise on the right. Do you think this is typically a price/performance thing? How much does having the second vise add to the functionality?

...On my dang phone


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Be a waste of time if I built a bench like that, my wife would have it moved into the kitchen.:laughing:

Looking good.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

judgment said:


> What clamps did you use in the shot of the top glue-up? Are those professional, I-make-my-living-with-these type clamps, and would you recommend them to a hobbyist such as myself?
> 
> Also I've seen variations of this bench with the left vise and a deadman, but no vise on the right. Do you think this is typically a price/performance thing? How much does having the second vise add to the functionality?
> 
> ...On my dang phone


The clamps are Pony brand 3/4" bar clamps. I think I paid about $15 each plus the pipe. I have a large selection of clamps but for most furniture size work I use light duty clamps which are not very expensive. 

Having an end vise adds versatility but you can work without one. Early benches did not have end vises and relied on holdfasts to secure the work. It may be a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Love the bench. While mine isn't 12' long. It's like yours. 

Why so many dogs? I just move one from hole to hole.

Al


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice dovetail work. Hand cut or jig?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

The bench I had before this one had several holes and only one dog, the same as what you use. I found it irritating to have to search for the dog when working with different sized pieces, also with a bench this long I can have more than one operation going at the same time by using a holdfast. I have to say that using Peter Ross's holdfasts are so superior to any others which I've used that I almost, but not quite, could do without an end vise.

Thanks, the dovetails are handout. In one of the pics is a standard dovetailed drawer box next to the handcut one to show the difference.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Keith Mathewson said:


> I have to say that using Peter Ross's holdfasts are so superior to any others which I've used that I almost, but not quite, could do without an end vise.


Wow, you go after the really fine tools.


----------

